# MedCoast Ambulance?



## JENNI (Aug 2, 2011)

Anybody know anything about this company I have a interview with them tomorrow?


----------



## EMTSic (Aug 2, 2011)

I had an interview with them as well but found out they were kind of sketchy, apparently the owner was also high up in Pacific and he got into it with a couple other people, then Pacific was missing 5 ambulances and then a couple weeks later Medcoast comes up with a couple ambulances.

Most of the fireman I know I asked and they haven't even heard of it.


----------



## jon51 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have had many friends who work there.  Typical IFT company, stay unrecognized and just do your job right.  Mostly IFT, dialysis, and they even have CCT now.  I would recommend another company but I understand in this economy it is hard to pass up on a job.  Let me know if you have more specific questions.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 2, 2011)

EMTSic said:


> Most of the fireman I know I asked and they haven't even heard of it.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Maybe because its a IFT company why would they know about them?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Aug 2, 2011)

How would you compare this company to say.. AmbuServe?


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 5, 2011)

How did the interview go JENNI?  I was thinking about applying with them.  Can you share your experience with us?


----------



## JENNI (Aug 7, 2011)

EMT_HN said:


> How did the interview go JENNI?  I was thinking about applying with them.  Can you share your experience with us?



Well I got in and they had me fill out a application and they gave me a 26 question test. Afterwards I was about to be interivewed by there operation manager and their HR manager but they looked at my school schedule and asked if I would be able to take off 2-3 weeks off for training which I couldn't because of my school schedule. They said that they would keep my application and I could call them when winter break came to do another interview if I wanted. I was pretty bummed because I realized that most companies will need me to have some time off for training:sad:


----------



## Ratchet1215 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had an interview with them. It went really well and everyone was really cool. They even offered me a job. But unfortunately I didn't have the money it was gonna take to get the LA DOT permit. So I had to turn it down. :sad:


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info Jenni and Ratchet.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ratchet1215 said:


> I had an interview with them. It went really well and everyone was really cool. They even offered me a job. But unfortunately I didn't have the money it was gonna take to get the LA DOT permit. So I had to turn it down. :sad:



Then why interview? If you want to work in a company that serves LA City at all - you will need that permit. It's cheaper than commuting if you are looking for work for money or experience.....


----------



## Ratchet1215 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wasn't aware of such a permit until they told me about it in the interview. The total cost of getting a job there was $260 between LA DOT permit, OC Expanded Scope and LA Expanded scope. I didn't have the money. Its that simple. And it wouldn't be cheaper than commuting given the fact that I live 70 miles away from the job.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 8, 2011)

What area do you live in?


----------



## Ratchet1215 (Aug 8, 2011)

I live in San Bernardino. I was willing to make the commute but unfortunately just didn't have the money for those licenses.

EDIT* San Bernardino Mountains


----------

